# Laptop blidschirm



## -~-Manu-~- (11. November 2009)

hallo,

ich möchte gerne aus meinem alten lapptop den bildschirm mit einem standard 
vga kabel verbinden so das ich ihn ganz normal an eine graka anschlißen kann. 
meine frage ist jetzt wie kann ich das machen ? 

(in den bildern sieht man den bildschirm und die anschlüsse + das vga kabel)


----------



## midnight (11. November 2009)

Das wird glaub ich nicht so einfach wie du denkst. Erstmal brauchst du ein Netzteil, was die Hintergrundbeleuchtung befeuert. Dann musst du die Belegung des Kabels aus dem Bildschrim aherausfinden und dann auf ein VGA-Kabel löten.

so far


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2009)

und dann wär auch die frage, ob das display überhaupt ein anloges VGA-signal verstehen kann oder ein digitales nötig is ^^


----------



## midnight (11. November 2009)

Stimmt, das hab ich ganz vergessen...

so far


----------



## rabit (11. November 2009)

Hier schonmal die Steckerbelegung VGA Anschluss.
Nun brauchst DU noch die von deinem Laptop ich glaube die ist nicht genormt sondern jeder Hersteller kocht da sein eigenes Süppchen.
VGA (Anschluss) ? Wikipedia


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (11. November 2009)

hmm also es kann sein das es geht aber kann auch nciht gehen ja ?

hmm ok da backe ich erstmal das board vom leppi befor ich da was anfange ^^

oder wie seht ihr das ?


----------



## rabit (11. November 2009)

Board backen ?
Ist der defekt?


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2009)

Das was du da vor hast geht nach meinem Wissensstand leider nicht. Ich hab selbst noch einen Laptop-Bildschirm(samt Inverter) rumfliegen und keine Möglichkeit gefunden den separat zu betreiben.


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (11. November 2009)

@rabit ja der ist deffekt es kommt kein bild mehr aber der bildschirm funzt noch, das weiß ich ^^ 

@olstyle hmm das ist schade :C


----------



## rabit (11. November 2009)

Gut das ich mich einwenig mit meinem alten Display befasst habe.
@Olstyle und Manu
Schaut mal hier.
Notebook TFT an PC


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (11. November 2009)

woher bekomme ich diese bauteile ?


----------



## rabit (11. November 2009)

Schonmal danach gegoogelt?
Ist die Suche ergebnislos gewesen?
Ansonsten wenn nix zu finden ist evtl Conrad.


----------



## dot (11. November 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das was du da vor hast geht nach meinem Wissensstand leider nicht. Ich hab selbst noch einen Laptop-Bildschirm(samt Inverter) rumfliegen und keine Möglichkeit gefunden den separat zu betreiben.



Ich hab fuer mein LCD eine seperate AGP Karte die nur mit einem VGA Signal und Spannung ueber einen Floppy-Stecker gespeist werden muss. Da das Kabel von der Karte zum LCD zu kurz ist, liegt sie nun neben diesen. Genauso wie der Inverter 

@ Topic
Selbst wenn du die Bauteile bekommst, so brauchst du schon groeszeres Wissen was du wie damit anstellen musst. Ohne Vorerfahrung wird das ganz sicherlich nichts.


----------



## rabit (11. November 2009)

Och ich sehe das ähnlich.
Ich denke das zusammenschustern wird nicht das Problem sein aber hinterher bei der Fehlersuche sollte man bei einem Fehler die Ursache einkreisen können.
Und Ohne Background sehe ich schwarz for you.


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2009)

dot schrieb:


> Ich hab fuer mein LCD eine seperate AGP Karte die nur mit einem VGA Signal und Spannung ueber einen Floppy-Stecker gespeist werden muss. Da das Kabel von der Karte zum LCD zu kurz ist, liegt sie nun neben diesen. Genauso wie der Inverter


Also bräuchte man bei der Konstruktion ein Mobo mit AGP Port und gleichzeitig Onboardgrafik da der Port ja für die Wandlerplatine gebraucht wird?

Also halten wir mal fest:
Es geht, allerdings gibt es quasi keine im Laden kaufbaren Adapter sondern man muss sich selbst was löten oder Glück haben dass jemand die passenden Teile bei ebay verhökert. Richtig so?

Zumindest für mein 15,4" XGA Display scheint jedenfalls sogar der Selbstbau weit den Preis für einen kompletten Monitor mit gleichen Leistungsdaten zu übersteigen.


----------



## rabit (11. November 2009)

Also ich kenn keine andere Quelle.


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (13. November 2009)

hmmm naja ok dann werde ich ihn wohl vergammeln lassen müssen ... wäre halt nur schön gewesen aber kann man ja nicht ändern ... 

mfg manu


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

Verkauf es doch.


----------



## dot (13. November 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also bräuchte man bei der Konstruktion ein Mobo mit AGP Port und gleichzeitig Onboardgrafik da der Port ja für die Wandlerplatine gebraucht wird?



Ich hab mein Konstrukt aus einem alten "Laptop" mit ATX Mainboard und normalen PCI/AGP Slots ausgebaut. Die AGP-Karte die das Panel befeuert benoetigt nur ein VGA Signal und Strom (Floppy Kabel/AGP-Slot). Sieht dann in etwas so aus (AGP-Karte + Inverter)


----------



## rabit (13. November 2009)

Ist ja simpel hast Du die genauen Belegungen


----------



## rebel4life (14. November 2009)

@dot:
Welche Graka hast du denn genau benutzt?

LCD Controller

Den ATmega hab ich noch da, bei dem HCMOS müsste noch die Militärausführung im Lager sein, kann also losgehen (einzig dieser FT245 IC fehlt, den bekomm ich aber noch so). 

Mal gespannt wie das mit dem Display von nem alten Compaq aussieht.

Vieleicht schaff ich es übernächste Woche da schnell was aufzubauen, nächste Woche erst mal den SMD Lötkurs, dann kann ich alle SMD ICs ohne Probleme verlöten.


----------



## dot (15. November 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> @dot:
> Welche Graka hast du denn genau benutzt?



Kann ich leider nicht genau sagen, da kein vernuenftiger Aufkleber mit Typenbezeichnung drauf ist. War halt wie schon gesagt eine fertige Kombination. Auf der linken Seite sind halt extra 2 Anschluesze fuer ein Panel (Kabelpeitsche fuer Videosignal + Inverteransteuerung).


----------

